# Fish-n-mate bait station



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

All,

Recently got a fish-n-mate jr, really impressed with it so far overall. 

The little bait station that came with it seems undersized; I can't envision cutting blues or even a big pinfish or mullet on it, though it looks like a good stable base for a larger cutting board, or a good place to put the tackle box, maybe, if I could affix it to the platform.

The bait station has a few strategically placed holes and notches that look designed to affix things to it... 

What do you guys do with yours, or do you leave it at home? Looking for ideas.

Thanks,
George


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Never once used mine, used the extra rod holder instead.


----------



## bluewaterfisher (Nov 11, 2010)

757 Fire said:


> Never once used mine, used the extra rod holder instead.


same here


----------



## Ranger Fishing (Jan 9, 2010)

Me too


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

I use mine. It's great for holding shrimp/blood worms etc when doing summer fishing. And you can cut a large bait fish on it, just got to be creative and keep a good hold of the fish. I'll also put an umbrella in mine when it's really hot out there. Mine is the big fishing mate, not the jr. But all the same principles apply.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I generally left mine at the house, until recently. I will use it to keep a few shrimp on so I don't have to keep going into the cooler, or a few pieces of cut bait. The basket, well I use that as a catch all. Not on purpose usually, but cut pieces of line or so, I will toss in there. It works great as a "staging station" not necessarily as a cutting board.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

My bait station rarely leaves the garage to be honest. Not that there is anything wrong with it, but for some reason, I don't know if I've ever even used mine. I always end up cutting the bait on top of the old cooler I drag along.


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

I mounted a larger cutting board on top of mine


ron


----------



## Oldscout2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I'm thinking along the lines of mounting a larger cutting board to it like LaidbackVA said that's easily removable to clean.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

I use mine every time I go out. I Have been thinking of having Shooter fab up a tackle/bait station that has two legs and would fit in the back two rod holders. It is nice having a place to work off of with out having to bend down.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Mine had a basket that was great for droping rigs into whwn I wanted to change quick. The board was small but worked(always had my fish cooler). :fishing:


----------



## ellis4167 (Feb 25, 2009)

I like the bait station on my rack. In a situation where the bait is too big I just use an ice chest or do the dirty work on the ground but this tends to be the exception more than the rule. I also drilled 1/8" holes around the outside edge of the cutting board to hang my leaders while rigging up or down. It keeps them out of the way and organized while rigging multiple rods. The bait station works great for 80% of the rigging I do. 

What I found to be the most useful though is the bucket holders that attach to the sides of the rack. When fishing live bait I just put the mullet or shrimp in a bucket with an aerator on the rack and keeps it from sloshing around in the back of my truck and is right there where I need it when baiting up my rods.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I recently purchased the JR also, and got a chance to use it yesterday. I typically try to always your small bait so for me the bait station worked well. It did cross my mind to put a large cutting board over top of the stock one, but dont know if I will get around to it anything soon.


----------

